# Cowboy Poetry



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

All of my horse related poems will go here. ^^

[Note, all of them SUCK xD]

Kiss in the rain—cowboy poetry

One long summer ago
I remember this night
That changed my life

Tears came to my eyes
As I thought of them
Together
I had wished it was me
When I saw his face
All I felt was shame 

I ran out into the rain
Leaving him and my cousin
Clueless
Out in the rain
I ran to get away
Not knowing I was followed

I came to a stop in the rain
When I felt his hand
Grab mine
I turned around
Staring at him
His eyes were sincere

I had no idea why
Until he pulled me in
Kissing me
I was startled
So I pulled away
Wondering what happened

“I left her,” He said
“You’re joking,” I said
“No,” He smiled
He picked me up in his arms
Tipped back his cowboy hat
And kissed me

I fell in love
With a
Cowboy


Cowboy’s hat—numbers poem

1 C’mon in Boy *C*
8 Settle down *o*
1 Where did you get that hat? *W*
7 I would like to buy it *b*
6 Right off our head *o*
15 Just kidding with you *y*
16 I love that cowboy’s hat *s*


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

nice I like the first one best


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks. I have more, I'm just too lazy to get my jump drive to get others. xD


----------

